# FRESH FROM TH POUND!!!



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

got nailed "racing" an unmarked meat car, "135-40 mph" on 4 mile straight at 11 on the best(WORST!!!) clear,dry night of th year. unmarked in front of me doin steady 90 but throwing bstrd stones up off its nasty ford mondeo tyres, just dropped a cog in the belly of th beast and "gently eased past" said summer gritter. to be met with that NASTY ASS vision in mirror, STROBE FKN BLUES! & NOT OFF SOME HAVAGO HERO IN HIS TEAM HALFORDS CORSA ! evry town has at least 1 (some way off & struggling 2 catch) still, will have plenty time 2 polish her soon!! BSTRD!!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

So what happened? This is a English forum


----------



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

OH DEAR!!! an "ENGLISH" forum? do i detect sum underlying racism my morris dancing friend? if so,was it against the "yank" u must of "detected" in my text? or is it against ANY1 non-"ENGLISH" in what i, and many others call BRITAIN!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh well, you sound pretty happy about it.

I suppose it's better to read a story like this as opposed to the one where an innocent party dies at the end. During your ban try to make time to read this:

http://prison-diary.blogspot.com/


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Why's is this in the show and shine? Well I suppose this shows you what happens if you have a shiney bell end hanging of your head


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

TH-MAUS said:


> OH DEAR!!! an "ENGLISH" forum? do i detect sum underlying racism my morris dancing friend? if so,was it against the "yank" u must of "detected" in my text? or is it against ANY1 non-"ENGLISH" in what i, and many others call BRITAIN!! [smiley=book2.gif]


I think he's talking about English language rather than English nationality. Now if English is someone's second language then I think we'll have all the patience in the world. But if someone fills their post with text talk and street slang then I can understand the complaints. Nothing remotely racist about it.


----------



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

a very good piece of reading pal, and one thats sadly true every where. if you have a clean "sporty" car which stix out immedietly to the "honest, safe" drivers on the road (those who percieve fast cars 2 b pointless & dangerous.as "the speedlimit is 70, why do cars need 2 be able 2 go so fast?" an oppinion shared by mostly people over 50 who, by the grace of god,proudly proclame "30 years iv had my license, and iv never had an accident "th same ones who pull out to pass the 3 cars & a truck in front of them,uphill in fifth gear & simply look thru the poor fkrs that had ther wits about them coming th other way & managed 2 slow down & mount th verge 2 avoid a smash) & all driven by teens who have no experience in driving & or a deathwish,some of whom do of course, but experiencd or not ALL cars that match th "boy racer"criteria r tarred with th same unshakable brush


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you've missed the point.

I say 'think' because I have no idea what you are going on about.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TH-MAUS said:


> a very good piece of reading pal, and one thats sadly true every where. if you have a clean "sporty" car which stix out immedietly to the "honest, safe" drivers on the road (those who percieve fast cars 2 b pointless & dangerous.as "the speedlimit is 70, why do cars need 2 be able 2 go so fast?" an oppinion shared by mostly people over 50 who, by the grace of god,proudly proclame "30 years iv had my license, and iv never had an accident "th same ones who pull out to pass the 3 cars & a truck in front of them,uphill in fifth gear & simply look thru the poor fkrs that had ther wits about them coming th other way & managed 2 slow down & mount th verge 2 avoid a smash) & all driven by teens who have no experience in driving & or a deathwish,some of whom do of course, but experiencd or not ALL cars that match th "boy racer"criteria r tarred with th same unshakable brush


Take a breath dude  bad luck getting done at that sort of speed, over here that could result in a "make an example of this clown = prison time"

I have to agree I struggle to read your posts, ok spelling and grammar aren't the most important thing in the world, but it certainly makes things easier 

I have read your sig too and am totally nonplussed by it 

Charlie


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

S&S said:


> So what happened? This is a English forum


Surely this is an English forum :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

S&S said:


> So what happened? This is a English forum


" English " forum,,, please explain ????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

roddy said:


> S&S said:
> 
> 
> > So what happened? This is a English forum
> ...


English - as in the language being used on this forum. The language which is used as the primary means of communication by various countries including (in no particular order): England, USA, Australia, New Zealand, Scotland, Ireland (N&S) and Wales.

Not as in only open to English


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad to see I'm not the only person who hasn't a clue what that person is attempting to say.

I get the impression he got tugged?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

TH-MAUS said:


> got nailed "racing" an unmarked meat car, "135-40 mph" on 4 mile straight at 11 on the best(WORST!!!) clear,dry night of th year. unmarked in front of me doin steady 90 but throwing bstrd stones up off its nasty ford mondeo tyres, just dropped a cog in the belly of th beast and "gently eased past" said summer gritter. to be met with that NASTY ASS vision in mirror, STROBE FKN BLUES! & NOT OFF SOME HAVAGO HERO IN HIS TEAM HALFORDS CORSA ! evry town has at least 1 (some way off & struggling 2 catch) still, will have plenty time 2 polish her soon!! BSTRD!!!!!!


_"Recently, I have been caught speeding by an unmarked police car; somewhere between 135 and 140mph. However, in my defence, it was on a long straight road on a lovely Summer's evening. Said unmarked car was proceeding at a steady 90mph and I was travelling so close to it, the front of my car was being hit by stones, coming from its tyres. I decided, somewhat foolishly it now transpires, to get past the car but executing an overtaking manoeuvre by checking my mirrors, indicating and then changing down the gearbox whilst accelerating in a smooth, controlled fashion. Once past, I slowed down to just below the speed limit, when to my surprise, the car I had just overtaken caught my attention by turning on its flashing blue lights. "Oh dear", I thought, as I slowed to a stop. It looks like I might get a driving ban, during which time I will be able to contemplate the errors of my ways. I'm not very happy._"

Sorry you got caught, but at 135mph, you're always running a massive risk.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

So that's what he was saying, thanks for the translation :lol: :lol: :lol: and he deserves everything he gets IMO


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

cant decide if is UK based or not. if he is and was doing that speed i will be very surprised if he doesnt get little holiday at HMP.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

London said:


> _"Recently, I have been caught speeding by an unmarked police car; somewhere between 135 and 140mph. However, in my defence, it was on a long straight road on a lovely Summer's evening. Said unmarked car was proceeding at a steady 90mph and I was travelling so close to it, the front of my car was being hit by stones, coming from its tyres. I decided, somewhat foolishly it now transpires, to get past the car but executing an overtaking manoeuvre by checking my mirrors, indicating and then changing down the gearbox whilst accelerating in a smooth, controlled fashion. Once past, I slowed down to just below the speed limit, when to my surprise, the car I had just overtaken caught my attention by turning on its flashing blue lights. "Oh dear", I thought, as I slowed to a stop. It looks like I might get a driving ban, during which time I will be able to contemplate the errors of my ways. I'm not very happy._"


Thanks, very useful.
Can you have a go at translating the signature now?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

drjam said:


> Thanks, very useful.
> Can you have a go at translating the signature now?


STEALTH SH#T BLAKNING OF THE EYES,SWEET SMELL OF SUPR FRM THE DEVILS NOSTRILS AT REAR,CROSBTWEEN THE BLCK LAGOON & FRSHLY DRILLED OIL ALL OVER BODY WORK(THANX 2 ABOUT 8 CHANGES IN WAX & POLISH TILL I GOT "THE 1" & SOME "AM PHETAMINE-ESQUE" DETAILING SESSIONS) NOT TO MENTION MY GIRLFRIENDS (NOT ALWYS) PATIANT MANNER WHICH HAS COUSED SUM CONFLICT!"iv only got the back-end 2do"etc.. SORY & THNX BBY! U CANT SAY U NOT PROUD AS F#$K 2 DRIVE IT SO CLEAN?XXX

_Tinted lights, aftermarket exhaust system, recently waxed and polished black paintwork (gosh, that was hard work), girlfriend with the patience of a saint although sometimes the car it has been the cause of some "heated" discussions. Please accept my apologies and very many thanks, my betrothed. But you must admit it, you like driving around in my clean and shiny car_


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a joke right? whos doing thisone  funny basteeeds


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

London said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, very useful.
> ...


I am so glad this chap posted just so I could laugh my tits off at these genius translations - nice work buddy 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

London said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, very useful.
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wonderful thing Babelfish


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dash said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only person who hasn't a clue what that person is attempting to say.
> 
> I get the impression he got tugged?


Your not the only one. I haven't got a clue and I'm getting a headache from trying to figure it out :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG, this has to be the funniest thread in a long time! Thanks for the translations into English ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Tim Westwood has so much to answer for.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol: brilliant translations! Spot on


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't even see the signature. This guy must be a troll, or just out for a laugh.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Tim Westwood has so much to answer for.


You aren't kidding - he's an absolute plank .. plus, the man's in his f**kin 50s - WTF!!  :?


----------



## antrd42 (Feb 5, 2010)

TH-MAUS said:


> a very good piece of reading pal, and one thats sadly true every where. if you have a clean "sporty" car which stix out immedietly to the "honest, safe" drivers on the road (those who percieve fast cars 2 b pointless & dangerous.as "the speedlimit is 70, why do cars need 2 be able 2 go so fast?" an oppinion shared by mostly people over 50 who, by the grace of god,proudly proclame "30 years iv had my license, and iv never had an accident "th same ones who pull out to pass the 3 cars & a truck in front of them,uphill in fifth gear & simply look thru the poor fkrs that had ther wits about them coming th other way & managed 2 slow down & mount th verge 2 avoid a smash) & all driven by teens who have no experience in driving & or a deathwish,some of whom do of course, but experiencd or not ALL cars that match th "boy racer"criteria r tarred with th same unshakable brush


Do I detect some underlying ageism?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

@ MODS, please stick this tired thread in *Off Topic* [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rabTT said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Westwood has so much to answer for.
> ...


WTF is tim westwood ???


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Google him! He's that fecking 50 odd year old plonker 'hoo tinks ees daan wi da kidz n a tha, man' [smiley=behead.gif] Ever watch the UK version of 'Pimp My Ride'? That's him .. he's a joke!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rabTT said:


> Google him! He's that fecking 50 odd year old plonker 'hoo tinks ees daan wi da kidz n a tha, man' [smiley=behead.gif] Ever watch the UK version of 'Pimp My Ride'? That's him .. he's a joke!


mmm ,, yes, seen him !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

rabTT said:


> Google him! He's that fecking 50 odd year old plonker 'hoo tinks ees daan wi da kidz n a tha, man' [smiley=behead.gif] Ever watch the UK version of 'Pimp My Ride'? That's him .. he's a joke!


Well he's one of the most listened to radio presenters in the UK, well respected in the US hip hop and rap scene and runs a variety of projects aimed at helping young people to do more with their life. I don't see that as being a joke really ... he's a positive influence on many young peoples lives and surely that is a good thing?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well what da ya know ,, :roll: :roll:


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

roddy said:


> well what da ya know ,, :roll: :roll:


I'm not saying that he's not a travesty tho lol .. but he does appear to do a lot of charity work, is Tee total himself and seems to be involved in a lot of projects which help kids from bad backgrounds ... something I have to celebrate .. and even tho he makes me cringe sometimes I'm all for people doing what they can to make things better!!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm, doesn't actually run the projects but puts his name to them like many celebs. :roll: Have you heard him when he doesn't realise he's being filmed..? :lol:

EDIT: I'm with you on the cringe factor .. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

judgment reserved,, i would like to hear him when " not being filmed ", although surelly no one can speak like that in "real life " !!,, with the exception of perhaps TH-MOUS , ( " fresh from the pound " !! )


----------



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

[smiley=gossip.gif] LIVING LA FKN VIDA!!! U REALLY ARE UP FOR A LAUGH YOU LOT ARENT YOU?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: LIGHTEN UP FOR FKSAKE!!! YOU ALL DRIVE NICE, FAST, REFINED, JELOUSY INDUCING, STUNNING CARS WHICH SHOULD MAKE YOU FEEL YOUNG,GRATFUL & ALIVE!!! YET SOME OF YOU COME ACROSS LIKE YOU SHOULD BE IN THE "FIESA POP PLUS FORUM" (IF THER IS SUCH A THING? PLEASE GOD NO! TELL ME THER ISNT) IM NO YANK, TROLL, OR WESTWOOD ESQUE PLANK. JUST A PROUD TT OWNER WHO DOESNT TAKE HIMSELF (nor OCCASIONLY speed limits) TOO SERIOUSLY. GLAD I GOT U ALL TALKING THO.WHAT I LIVE BY IS LETTING THOSE AROUND THINK WHAT THEY LIKE,ITS WHAT YOU KNOW YOURSELF TO BE THAT MATTERS. JUST ENJOY WHAT WE ALL HAVE WHILE WE ARE LUCKY TO DO SO? AGREED? GOOD STUFF!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

TH-MAUS said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif] LIVING LA FKN VIDA!!! U REALLY ARE UP FOR A LAUGH YOU LOT ARENT YOU?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: LIGHTEN UP FOR FKSAKE!!! YOU ALL DRIVE NICE, FAST, REFINED, JELOUSY INDUCING, STUNNING CARS WHICH SHOULD MAKE YOU FEEL YOUNG,GRATFUL & ALIVE!!! YET SOME OF YOU COME ACROSS LIKE YOU SHOULD BE IN THE "FIESA POP PLUS FORUM" (IF THER IS SUCH A THING? PLEASE GOD NO! TELL ME THER ISNT) IM NO YANK, TROLL, OR WESTWOOD ESQUE PLANK. JUST A PROUD TT OWNER WHO DOESNT TAKE HIMSELF (nor OCCASIONLY speed limits) TOO SERIOUSLY. GLAD I GOT U ALL TALKING THO.WHAT I LIVE BY IS LETTING THOSE AROUND THINK WHAT THEY LIKE,ITS WHAT YOU KNOW YOURSELF TO BE THAT MATTERS. JUST ENJOY WHAT WE ALL HAVE WHILE WE ARE LUCKY TO DO SO? AGREED? GOOD STUFF!


I think everyone was just a tad bid confused in what you were saying!? LOL
and you seem to sound kind of proud that you got caught doing this speed... we all speed there is no denying that !
but we shouldnt, its dangerous and even though we sometimes do it...no one is going to encourage anyone else...

hey im 19! no oldie but have taken to driving alot slower than i used to.... after working on a trauma ward for 2 years and seeing all the RTC's 
we all have a little "play " when we need to tho  (in our cars...driving) LOL

 

bad luck with getting caught tho


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea what I just read? i think i was entertained though? not sure, but I'm not pissed after 3 minutes of catching up? can someone paraphrase... like 3 or 4 sentances, so I can feel I've spent my time wisley... instead of volunteering or with my kids or wife?? (I dont really have kids or a wife. I do have a fiance, but dont tell her that I said "i don't have a wife" she may kill me and I'll have to drive away..... above the speed limit. :lol:


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

It says nothing, and can be summarised succinctly like this: init.

Ant


----------

